# Specialized Langster owners...



## Peatbog (Oct 17, 2006)

I have been looking for a low-cost single speed road bike to ride to work. At first, I was looking for a steel bike (I like steel) such as the Redline 925 ($500), the SE Lager ($500), or the Kona Paddy Wagon ($650), but then I thought, “I have two (geared) steel road bikes.” Screw the steel. Give me an aluminum bike with a carbon fiber fork. I am buying it to ride to work, and only going eight miles at a time. I want a lighter weight bike. I don’t care how it looks (sloped top tube vs. straight, etc.), I don’t care about traditions, or brand names, or that it may ride a bit rougher. I want speed and the ability to go up hills (which are high enough to hit 37-mph on the way down coasting on my Monocog 29).

I found the Van Dessel Country Road Bob, but, alas, $900 is too much. I found the Cannondale Capo, but at $800 is more than I want to pay also. I found the Giant something or other, but didn’t like the dealer. I found the 2007 Specialized Langster—aluminum, carbon fork--which I can get for $600, and with 42/16 gearing, seems like a good choice for the hills I ride on. Also, a dealer is three miles from me.

Those with a Langster: Any problems with it? Any Langster owners here that would buy something else if they had to do it again? Anything mechanical I will have to soon replace? Do you think the bike good value for the dollar now that you have had one for awhile? 

By the way, at DirtRag forums, I asked the same question and a couple of kind forumists:thumbsup: informed me that Specialized is coming out with a SS cross bike soon and some really cool paint schemes for the Langster. Anyone know more about that?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Peatbog said:


> By the way, at DirtRag forums, I asked the same question and a couple of kind forumists:thumbsup: informed me that Specialized is coming out with a SS cross bike soon and some really cool paint schemes for the Langster. Anyone know more about that?


The Tricross Single has an MSRP of $720. Paint is Army green and black -- pretty drab all around. The FACT Tricross fork is pretty clunky looking, IMO.

In addition to the standard Langster ($660), there are 5 city themed Langters ($720):
<li>The Langster London has pearl white paint, Union Jack inspired graphics, red hubs and rims, silver track style drops and white track grips.
<li>The Lanster New York is painted taxi yellow with black writing & a checker-cab inspired graphic on the TT, yellow rims and a flat bar.
<li>The Lanster Seattle is painted green with three white umbrellas on the TT and a Starbucks looking coffee cup on the ST, has green rims, fenders, a swept back flat bar and a handlebar mounted coffee cup holder.
<li>The Lanster Chicago is all matte black (paint, rims, components), has silver 30's gangster inspired graphics on the TT including "Gangster" in the place of "Langster", and cowhorn bars.
<li>The Lanster Boston is gloss black with subtle, patriotic themed pinstriping, silver rims and silver track style drops with white track grips.

ETA is June, but I wouldn't hold my breath waiting for any of these to actually be sold. Nobody I have shown the catalog to has found these bikes even remotely appealing.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> In addition to the standard Langster ($660), there are 5 city themed Langters ($720):
> 
> The Langster London has pearl white paint, Union Jack inspired graphics, red hubs and rims, silver track style drops and white track grips.
> 
> ...


any pics of these? they sound interesting.


----------



## Peatbog (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the information. I ain't paying extra for paint!  (Although I do like flatbars like on the New York model, but the yellow rims would probably kill that for me).


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Chase15.5 said:


> any pics of these? they sound interesting.


'Fraid not. Every Specialized dealer in the US should have their '08 Early Launch Dealer Manual by now though.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> 'Fraid not. Every Specialized dealer in the US should have their '08 Early Launch Dealer Manual by now though.



there are a few bad ones here:
http://citybikesmike.blogspot.com/2007/05/early-intro-08-specialized-bikes.html
and in 2008 catalog http://gcc.bradley.edu/students/twhang/2008 Specialized Bikes/2008EarlyBikeCatalog.pdf
ugly imo


----------



## cale76 (Apr 1, 2007)

peatbog, sent you a private message, please check it and get back with me. thanks.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Langster Chicago FTW!!


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

I've got an '07 Langster, rust color. Love the bike and ride it 2x / week. using fixed gear only and have zero complaints. Just tighten things up on occassion and it'll treat you well. For the $'s, it's a bargain imo.

I did recently change the brakes with a set of old campy brakes collecting dust. they weight a ton but I like the way they look. Nothing wrong with the stock ones though. 

Mark


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I have an 05 Langster and if I was going to buy again, I am afraid I would have to go with a steel frame. But other than that I love the Langster

The straight blade track fork on mine allows me to feel the painted lines on the road.....


----------



## Peatbog (Oct 17, 2006)

Went and laid my money down for a red 2007 in 61cm. None available said specialized. How about the clear coat model said I. Nope said specialized. How about the new standard model. Nope, none available So I guess I look for something else.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Peatbog said:


> Went and laid my money down for a red 2007 in 61cm. None available said specialized. How about the clear coat model said I. Nope said specialized. How about the new standard model. Nope, none available So I guess I look for something else.


You got caught during the phase out of 2007s. The 2008s are scheduled for June.


----------



## twrecks (Feb 11, 2005)

I have an '06, I think the only original parts are the front brake and crank. Everything else was swapped for lighter or name brand components.

I like it but I would buy steel next time. Part of my upgrade strategy was to get nice stuff to swap to a new frame in the future. I like the Soma fixed frames.

Re: straight blade alu fork: I pulled it off and replaced it with carbon, it really improved the ride comfort. It also was very heavy. I think last year they finally went to carbon stock.


----------



## Peatbog (Oct 17, 2006)

Aaah, to heck with Specialized. Ain't waiting on them to get a bike put together. Had cash, they didn't have a bike. Going out tomorrow and getting me a bike somewhere.


----------



## Peatbog (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah, I'm thinking about the steel thing again, like I planned to begin with. I'll have to check out the Soma stuff.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Soma's are probably going to run you quite a bit more, but IMO would be well worth it if you have the funds.

A guy I work with has a Raleigh Rush Hour which he has built into a pretty sweet bike.

You could also look into getting one of these built up, http://www.pakebikes.com/picture2.html. I saw one in person and it looked pretty decent.


----------



## Peatbog (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep, checked out the Soma frames. They are really nice. But I don't have the money for it. Checking out all other options, like the Raliegh through (fork looks a little rough on it)


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

FatTireFred said:


> there are a few bad ones here:
> http://citybikesmike.blogspot.com/2007/05/early-intro-08-specialized-bikes.html
> and in 2008 catalog http://gcc.bradley.edu/students/twhang/2008%20Specialized%20Bikes/2008EarlyBikeCatalog.pdf
> ugly imo


Hey, thanks for the pics. Not bad, but I think they should have stayed with the straight blade fork.


----------



## Peatbog (Oct 17, 2006)

The new Langsters won’t be here for 30-45 days according to what Specialized told my LBS. Doesn’t make a lot of sense to me to NOT have bikes that people want to buy during the spring, early summer bike season—you know, when a huge number of people are looking to buy bikes! Seems like a bad marketing plan on Specialized part. I’m thinking I ain’t waiting 30-45 days. Summer’s a wastin’.

Moving on to plan “B”.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I test rode a Langester and ...*

went with a Giant Bowery. The big tires make is really smooth along with the steel fork. Plus, I was told by the specialized dealer the biggest tires you could use were 25s, and I wanted to do dirt road rides etc. with my bike. I've ordered some 28 continental contacts, so I'm thinking it will be super plush now. I'm very satisfied!!


----------



## tj90 (Jun 5, 2002)

If.you dont have the funds for $700-800 SOMA, take a look at the Masi. Thats the bike I would have bought. I liked it the most over the other bikes in the $500-600 dollar range. I fell in love with the bright orange frame and bold masi graphics.

http://masibikes.com/cycles/speciale_fixed.php


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

I raced CX with a guy on a Langster running 28C knobbies. Maybe they've been messing with the frame design.


----------

